# NBA Finals Game 2: Spurs @ Heat (6/9 8:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh

*Sunday, June 9, 2013 | 8:00 pm | TV: ABC*









*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    ​


----------



## UD40

Biggest game of the post-season thus far.

I expect a win, with Lebron being Lebron and Wade continuing the hot streak.

I hope that Spo continues to utilized the deep rotation we saw in game 1.


----------



## Drizzy

Tough now because it's irrelevant how close we were in game 1....one more loss in game 2, and we're in huge trouble.

I don't care how we win, just NEED to get this one. I was encouraged by what I saw in the first half of game one, at least.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jace

Need to break out on big runs, but hold the comfortable leads. SA executes too efficiently down the stretch to let them hang in. On top of that, we know the 50-50 calls won't come our way.


----------



## Hibachi!

If the Heat lose this one it will be almost impossible to envision them pulling this series out.


----------



## Luke

Pretty much do or die for the Heat thanks to the finals format.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## tone wone

http://www.nba.com/heat/news_recap/great-wall-san-antonio

nice illustration of SA defense on Bron


----------



## Le King

Looking forward for a huge come back. I know things will change from game 1. A definitely must win game.


----------



## Jace

Welcome to the boards. :cheers:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Would be a much better marketing campaign if we werent playing a team that has won "Larry" 4 times in the past 15 years.


----------



## 77AJ

Good luck to you guys tomorrow. Should be another thriller.


----------



## doctordrizzay

Joey Crawford reffing game 2.

Mark it up as another loss for us.


----------



## Basel

Joey Crawford as the referee benefits neither team. I really hope he doesn't try to make the game about him. It's too bad referees can't eject other referees from the game.


----------



## PoetLaureate

doctordrizzay said:


> Joey Crawford reffing game 2.
> 
> Mark it up as another loss for us.


Crawford is the guy who threw out Duncan for laughing on the bench, if anything it helps us. More likely though, Joey will just make some random outlandish call against either team in order to promote the Joey Crawford brand.


----------



## Jace

And our friend Ed Malloy. Yippie.










PLEASE REMEMBER THIS JOEY. THE HUMILIATION.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

There you go, Bosh. Stay in that same spot all night.


----------



## Jace

Lazy body language on that fast break opp by Wade. Nice play by Leonard though.


----------



## doctordrizzay

Whens the last time Miami has hit a wide open 3?


----------



## Adam

I would love to see the percentages on 3 pointers for Chalmers when he has to re-adjust or has time to think about it. Always misses it.


----------



## Jace

Still not boxing out Leonard?


----------



## Jace

Danny Green sure is hitting his.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

****ing Green cant miss


----------



## Jace

So far our biggest adjustment has been to leave Green wide open.

Wade2Bosh. Nice.


----------



## Jace

Bad alley Wade.


----------



## Jace

Brick brick brick brick brick


----------



## Adam

Terrible shot by Bosh. He shot that with 23 seconds on the clock and he had no faith. He has this tendency to buckle his knees and shoot like he's trembling when he takes a "bad shot."


----------



## doctordrizzay

we should probably stop shooting long 2s


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Spurs with 3 turnovers yet Heat have 0 points off of them.

Need to play smarter and not always look for the home run.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Mario 3333

sick pass by Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh

and1 by UD


----------



## Jace

Did LeBron just refuse a pass to him to invite a Haslem/Chalmers pick and roll? Equal opportunist, LeBron is.

UD+1


----------



## Adam

San Antonio are really baiting us to take long jumpers. Hopefully we don't bite in the 4th when we have guys with tired legs.


----------



## doctordrizzay

Bosh really sucks at rebounding...its such a struggle for him


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade, you havent made that shot all postseason. STOP SHOOTING IT!


----------



## Adam

Of course Wade would get baited into shooting that shot.


----------



## doctordrizzay

Lebron has been incredibly quiet


I think he is saving his energy for the second half.


----------



## Jace

Nice tip off the LBJ miss.

:manbearpig: block


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Cole2Bird

Sweet play


----------



## Jace

Cole2Bird


----------



## Jace

LeBron got killed backdoor by Leonard.


----------



## Jace

We dribble away 18 seconds of the shotblock in Cole's hands to get LeBron a mid post look finally. Thank god he saved us.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

22-22 after 1

7 2nd chance points for the Spurs in the 1st quarter. Between that and Green 3 3's, that's 15 of their 22 points. Gotta keep Leonard off the glass and not lose track of Green.


----------



## doctordrizzay

Wade looks good, Lebron's gonna get it going.

Its a tie game, but it feels like we are playing alot better than them.


----------



## Adam

It feels like we're the better team but they're the better prepared and better coached team.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Miller 3333


----------



## Jace

M33333M


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Again they miss and we cant get a hold of the rebound.


----------



## Jace

Come on Cole/Bird. That should've been a stop and our ball. Can't do that shit against this team.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Cole train!


----------



## Jace

Got lucky there. Big breakdown against Neal.

Nice layup Cole.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Damn, does every Spur have a great pump fake? They've gotten the Heat to bite a ton in the 1st 2 games.


----------



## Jace

Didn't like the look of Mike's D on Neal there, but he's so far from being in game rhythm.


----------



## Jace

Great move by Cole on Parker leading to the tip fro Bird.


----------



## Jace

Yeah Malloy! Good call!


----------



## Jace

Oh, hey, Ray Allen trying to do too much off the dribble.


----------



## doctordrizzay

Whats with everyone hitting retarded 3's against us. It just never stops.


----------



## Adam

Spo went just a little too long with Ray Allen on the floor and Wade on the bench. Need Wade back in.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

wow, that 3 was from deep. 

3 ball is pretty much their only reliable offense today. Unfortunately, they are on fire.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Spurs are 5-7 from 3. 5-19 from everywhere else.


----------



## Jace

Awful attempt Bosh.


----------



## Jace

Horrible 3 take Ray. The contrast in the way these teams play is stark.


----------



## Adam

The degree of difficulty on that Ray Allen 3 was ridiculous. How about making the wide open ones before trying those with 20+ seconds on the clock?


----------



## Jace

Three horrible shots the last 3 possessions. We can't play without LeBron.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

smh Wade.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Nice pass by Bosh


----------



## Jace

Wow Bosh. Sick pass to Bird.


----------



## doctordrizzay

Lol refuses to pass to a open chalmers then hits a 2


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Ray 3333


----------



## Jace

Can't leave Parker wide open like that.

THRAY


----------



## Jace

Every time we do something good Parker comes back.


----------



## Jace

That's more your speed Wade.


----------



## Jace

Don't know how many times I said "No" with the ball in Wade's hands there.


----------



## Jace

NOT GREEN


----------



## Jace

Joey that's absurd.


----------



## Jace

No wonder Crawford ref'd the last two playoff games LeBron fouled out.

That shit happens every play.


----------



## doctordrizzay

Joey is killing us. wtf


----------



## Wade2Bosh

If you're not gonna call Duncan extending his arm on Mario, you cant call that on Lebron a second later.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Mario 3333


----------



## Jace

Thrio


----------



## Jace

James2Wade. Very nice.


----------



## Jace

Wade just missed the easiest of his floaters.


----------



## doctordrizzay

Prepare for a monster second half by Lebron


Wade looks soo gassed in that interview


----------



## Jace

At least we didn't let them within a possession this time.


----------



## PoetLaureate

Lebron with 4, Heat up 5. Undecided if this is good or bad.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

50-45 at the half

Good half for Wade. Bad luck on the last miss. Looked like he was caught in between of passing and shooting. 

Need much more Lebron in the 2nd half. Good that we're up 5, scored 50 and shot 51% without much from him though.

Mario and the bench need to keep up the solid play in the 2nd half.


----------



## doctordrizzay

Lebron get your shit together...at least he is aggressive


----------



## Jace

Refuse to box out Leonard.


----------



## PoetLaureate

Kawhi has 12 rebounds lol


----------



## Basel

Might be time to defend Danny Green.


----------



## doctordrizzay

wow 8 point lead goes to a 1 point lead within seconds


----------



## Adam

Can this damn coach call a timeout before the lead is completely gone?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Lebron needs to stop settling on offense and stop losing track of Leonard on D.


Danny Green will never miss.


----------



## PoetLaureate

Lebron really needs to own up to this right now, he's getting straight embarrassed by Leonard


----------



## Jace

I remember when LeBron shooting 50% was bad.


----------



## Adam

It's like we have regressed. When was the last time Bosh, Wade, and LeBron all had a good game together?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

They're just not missing open 3's


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Spurs have made 9 of 13 threes. :/


----------



## PoetLaureate

This is why I hate losing cheap games like game 1, the other team is always liable to just blow up from three the next game and it doesn't matter how hard you play


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

It's really hard to win when LeBron has made only 6 points.


----------



## doctordrizzay

We arnt winning this game


----------



## Adam

HORRIBLE CALL. First horrible call of the finals.


----------



## Jace

COMPLETELY stationary.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Lebron still settling.

nice rebound by Bosh and shot by UD


----------



## Jace

Crawford wanted to prove he wasn't going to be lenient with moving screens on LeBron after the 4 in the 4th game he reffed.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Lebron is so off tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Mario and1!

strong drive


----------



## doctordrizzay

Lebrons playing one of his worst games ever offensively tonight.


2-12

At least he is aggressive unlike 2011.

Bosh is having a great second half so far though.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Adam said:


> HORRIBLE CALL. First horrible call of the finals.


No, certainly not the first.


----------



## PoetLaureate

I like how Chalmers goes stronger to the hoop then Lebron nowadays


----------



## Jace

Need to make a big run and sustain the lead, or else we could be in trouble down the stretch.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

I'd gamble here and try to buy Lebron rest before the start of the 4th.

Better now then if he needs one to start the 4th.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

LeBron...


----------



## Wade2Bosh

WTF was that, Lebron?


----------



## Jace

LBJ turnover. What happened?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Ray 3333


----------



## Jace

Thray. Needed that.


----------



## Jace

There you go. Just needed Rio's help.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Mario2LBJ

way to get your struggling star a layup, Mario. Nice play.


----------



## PoetLaureate

Lebron was falling over before he even took that layup wtf


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Three by Miller!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

they capitalize on every mistake

Miller 3333


----------



## PoetLaureate

MILLLERRRRR


----------



## Jace

1 becomes 3, because, why box out Leonard?

Wow. Miller and Ray hitting 3s.


----------



## Jace

So many extra chances.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Mario and1!

What a quarter and game for Mario


----------



## PoetLaureate

Mario Chalmers coming up huge in another finals game


----------



## doctordrizzay

Chalmers playing ****ing awesome? Must be the Finals


----------



## Jace

Whoa Rio. Crazy and1.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

9.8 seconds left after this free throw.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

75-65 after 3

Great ending to the quarter. Just what was needed.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

75-65 to us after three quarters.

We are a bit lucky because Spurs have made many turnovers (12 to our 5) and have 41FG%. It's really Gary Neal and Danny Green who have kept them alive with their threes.


----------



## Jace

Rio got away with one of his stupid fouls shoving Duncan there. Great to see this kind of game from him with LeBron struggling.


----------



## doctordrizzay

Duncan and Lebron both 3-13. Fitting


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Tony is gonna get aggressive here, just like he did in game 1. Our D has to step up another level.


----------



## Jace

Good trap Bird and Mike.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Parker overreacts every time.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

LeBron makes a three.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wow, they are daring Lebron to shoot.


----------



## Jace

:lebron:


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Miller makes one too.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Miller 3333


----------



## PoetLaureate

MIKE MILLER BLOWING GAMES OPEN


----------



## Jace

M3333M


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

What, Dany Green misses one?


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

That LeBron-Birdman-connection...


----------



## Jace

Great look to Bird for the foul.

No turnovers. Solid D. Ball movement.


----------



## Jace

CUZ THIS IS RIO'S NIGHT AND THE FEELING'S RIGHT


----------



## PoetLaureate

Chalmers has been hyooge


----------



## Wade2Bosh

MBP!


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Nice defense by Miller and Chalmers.

Wha a finish by LeBron.


----------



## PoetLaureate

KILL THOSE MOTHER ****ERS


----------



## Jace

:manbearpig:

Started by the Rio block. Rio is LeBron. LeBron is Rio!


----------



## doctordrizzay




----------



## Jace

IDENTITY MOTHER****ERS FEEEEEEEL IT :spo:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

:laugh: gotta love Pop.

He'll call a timeout if its close and a team goes on a mini 4-0 run, but if its blowout time he lets it play out. Its so damn annoying, but its probably effective.


----------



## doctordrizzay

Allen and Miller on the floor is killer. 

Weird how Miller has completely taken Shanes minutes. I always though he should be playing more during the season


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Well it took 2 months, but we finally have 2 3 pt shooters on at the same time.

Gotta keep it up all series long.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

MBP!!

Ray 3333


----------



## Jace

:manbearpig: BLOCK


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

LeBron makes a block and Allen makes a three after that.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

MBP!!

Wow


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Miller is playing really good.


----------



## Jace

YARGH BLAST THE CANNONS


----------



## doctordrizzay

THAT WAS THE BEST BLOCK OF ALL TIME


----------



## UD40

Embarrass them!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Mike Miller and Ray Allen. Welcome back.


----------



## Jace

That LeBlock was just...*cries*


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Wade2Bosh said:


> Mike Miller and Ray Allen. Welcome back.


Just waiting on Battier.


----------



## UD40

30-5 run. Sheesh.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

That ball look like it hit a ****ing wall.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

LBJ 3333


----------



## UD40

BRON333333


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Three by LeBron!


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

UD40 said:


> 30-5 run. Sheesh.


33-5 now.


----------



## Jace

Pop is such a mindgamer. So quick to empty that bench. 

Le3zy


----------



## Jace

Get Battier in there. Need to see him get some shots up.


----------



## Jace

Sick pass by LeBron, but the Thray doesn't go.


----------



## Jace

Future Jonathan Zaslow tweet & quote "Mario Chalmers was your BOY tonight."


----------



## PoetLaureate

Jace said:


> That LeBlock was just...*cries*


hahaha, my thoughts exactly


----------



## IbizaXL

and this is what happens when the guys play HEAT basketball.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jace

"Damn Splitter" is the top non-hashtag trend in the US on Twitter. :rotf:


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Good that some can rest now.


----------



## Jace

Exactly Ibiza. Even with the Spurs 3-point onslaught prior to the run. 

Rashard Lewis. Garbage Time Sensei.


----------



## Jace

Wow Battier. Not even in garbage time?


----------



## PoetLaureate

Good lord Battier fix your shot


----------



## Jace

TIANO BIOTCH


----------



## Jace

Weird Crawford doesn't call the blatant moving screen on Lewis.


----------



## doctordrizzay

This reminds me of Game 5 of last years game. 

Lebron played like shit and we blow them out badly. Very good sign


----------



## Jace

JJ trying to display some of his 3-on-3 magic.


----------



## UD40

Let's take this right into game 3!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Nice to win a game going away with Lebron and Wade playing nowhere near their normal averages (at least regular season averages), and winning when Danny Green has a 6-6 game and 5-5 game from 3.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Battier with a three now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Battier 33333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333

hallelujah


----------



## Jace

BATTITHRAY WHAT THE ****


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

doctordrizzay said:


> This reminds me of Game 5 of last years game.
> 
> Lebron played like shit and we blow them out badly. Very good sign


LeBron played great when we started our run.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Heat win 103-84

Heat held to 36 points in the 2nd half in game 1. Spurs held to 39 points in the 2nd half tonight, and most in garbage time. 

Hopefullly we can carry this D and shooting into San Antonio.


----------



## Jace

Need the Road Warriors now.


----------



## Jace

Big 3 39 points on 40 shots. Never would've thought we'd winning going away with that inefficiency.


----------



## doctordrizzay

We ended up better from 3 than the spurs.

Wade held scoreless in the second half again. 

Bosh had a double double! Celebration!

Mike and Allen...so deadly tonight. 

Lebron was shit till the fourth. 


Chalmers was a BEAST though...He literally just trolls the team untill the finals.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Heat still havent lost back to back games since January.

Ray, Mike and Bridman were a combined 11-14 shooting. 6-8 from 3. They made up for the inefficient big 3.


----------



## doctordrizzay

Ray allen has been pretty good of the bench. 13 points in each game.

Weird how our threes fall out of nowhere


----------



## Jace

Odd to see Pop choose the Indiana side of the floor both games, ending games coaching the offensive end. Wonder if he did that because of Indiana.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

When asked about their D on Lebron, Tony made it seem like he wanted to talk to the coaching staff about how they're playing him. Seems like he hopes they play him more straight up so that they dont give up all the open shots they have. Doubt they do for game 3 though. Probably wanna see if the Heat can hit the same shots on the road. 


Jace said:


> Odd to see Pop choose the Indiana side of the floor both games, ending games coaching the offensive end. Wonder if he did that because of Indiana.


Went back and looked at what they did vs the Warriors and Grizzlies. They did the same in both of those series.


----------



## Jace

Mario Chalmers led all scorers. In the NBA Finals. That is all.


----------



## 77AJ

Great team win, very impressive, especially considering LeBron James didn't play no where near his best basketball, but the Heat as a collective truly won that game. Impressive, can't wait for game three. Congrats 2 U guys for your team win tonight.


----------



## Jace

Ain't a thing 'til win 16.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

A block, a screen, a no look assist, a deflection that leads to a steal, and a dunk. All in 1 minute, all by one player


----------



## Rather Unique

Jace said:


> Mario Chalmers led all scorers. In the NBA Finals. That is all.


My man.


----------



## Le King

I can feel our team can steal game 3 and 5! A big toss for out team for the great win! :-D


----------



## Drizzy

Even if I wast a fan of either team, I think I'd be happy with the result. A 1-1 series is much more exciting moving forwards than the road team stealing both games. It would have been all but over if the Heat lost tonight.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Drizzy

Was driving from Detroit to Toronto so I only caught the second half. I made it just in time to see that huge run...and man what a block by LBJ.

Spurs are the real deal though. Hard to NOT be prisoner of the moment after a win like that...but game 3 should be very different.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## doctordrizzay

Bosh playing like a champion 

Chris Bosh was on the bench for much of the Heat's key run, but Thorpe says he was a major part of how the Heat built the 48-minute pressure cooker for the Spurs. 

"Early on he really stood out to me. Some NBA bigs make their mark by blocking shots at the rim like Serge Ibaka, or intimidating people from driving like Roy Hibbert. Bosh does something different: He covers a ton of space. He's very long, very quick and very aggressive. He gets low, with his hands wide, really getting after the ball-handler and then he's so fast getting back to his man and staying low and wide just like he should. The result is a lot of deflections and some early turnovers, and he kept the Spurs from the simple actions that get open shots. Miami's not featuring Bosh as a scorer, so he doesn't have eye-popping stats. But the Heat can absolutely win a championship with Bosh playing like this."

http://espn.go.com/blog/truehoop/post/_/id/59544/spurs-turn-to-adjust


----------



## doctordrizzay

the Spurs have not lost back-to-back games with Duncan, Parker and Ginobili in the lineup since December 12 and 13


----------



## Wade County

What a win. I was getting text message updates from my brother as I've got no reception here. Need more MBP but that block man...holy shit...


----------



## Wade2Bosh

From last years finals, but seems fitting to post again after his great game last night


----------



## Jace

And yet he still has to stand on this sign enviously as he watches Dwyane play with the hot ballerina.










Someone should photoshop TrollBron over Wade...or the ballerina.


----------



## Jace

I miss the old youtube linking system. Youtube addresses are so fickle, and with the last one it was easier to identify the code needed. I never know exactly what this one wants.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Edited it in for you 

btw, the old " frameborder="0" allowfullscreen>


----------



## Adam

This is what Rio is around for. I mean it's pretty simple. Why else would we keep somebody so frustrating around? There has to be a reason.


----------



## Jace

A major reason he had that game was because of the way SA played screening LeBron. I'm a bit worried MC might get a big head and start doing some wild stuff coming off the LBJ screens in G3.


----------



## Adam

Jace said:


> A major reason he had that game was because of the way SA played screening LeBron. I'm a bit worried MC might get a big head and start doing some wild stuff coming off the LBJ screens in G3.


You're worried about Chalmers doing wild stuff and playing outside himself? Do you also fear the sun rising?


----------



## Dee-Zy

I have to say that I was worried when I saw Mario dribbling too much and going to the rack too much but he did well and it's not like he hasn't done that on the big stage before. I've been a fan of him since I saw him play in the final 4. He was huge in the championship game!


----------



## Jace

It's like an old man sitting in his rocking chair staring at the clock on the wall in fear it's going to move again.

Will say he's had his share of nice moments getting to the rim this postseason. Last postseason the only games that really stood out to me were G3 @IND and G4 vs. OKC. As long as he stays focused and doesn't try to do anything too crazy too often, I'll live with it.

Rio sat out the FC win @SA, right? Maybe this was all because he was mad everyone only mentions LeWade being out.


----------



## Smithian

Mario Chalmers is around to call out Wade and Bosh on their bullcrap. 

You know at some point Chalmers has loudly proclaimed he would be in the Big 3 before Bosh and maybe even Wade. At least in his mind.


----------

